# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Μίνως [Minos, Soya Margareta]

## xara

Το θρυλικό ΜΙΝΩΣ, το καραβι της Κρήτης, του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 στη Σουηδία ως τάνκερ, στα ναυπηγεία Kockums Mek. Verkstad A/B, Malm&ouml; και πήρε το όνομα SOYA MARGARETA.
Απο τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, αγοράστηκε το 1964, πηρε το όνομα ΜΙΝΩΣ και μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο, στο Πέραμα. Με το διακριτικό ΚΕ στη τσιμινιέρα του, δούλεψε στη γραμμη Πειραιάς-Κρήτη, με στάνταρ λιμάνι το Ηράκλειο και λίγες φορές Χανιά.
Το 1974, αγοράσθηκε απο τη νεοιδρυθήσα κρητική ακτοπλοική εταιρεία ΜΙΝΩΙΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΙ. Ενα χρόνο μετά η εταιρεία του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, σταμάτησε τη λειτουργεία της.
Το καράβι-θρύλος της Κρήτης, συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει στην ιδια γραμμή, μέχρι το 1984, οπότε και πουλήθηκε σε Ισπανούς διαλυτές.

M/S SOYA MARGARETA-MINOS

Byggd 1952 av Kockums Mek. Verkstad A/B, Malm&ouml;. 

Dimensioner.162,56 x 19,23 x 9,11 m. 

Brt/ Nrt/ Dwt. 10.731/ 6,263/ 16.075. 

Efter ombyggnad. Brt/ Nrt. 9517/ 6,577. 

Maskineri. En 6-cyl. Kockums-MAN diesel. 

Effekt. 4476 kW. 

Knop. 14,5. 

Efter ombyggnad. Passagerare. 670. 

Efter ombyggnad. bilar. 220. 

M/S SOYA MARGARETA



ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΜΙΝΩΣ (Κ. Ευθυμιάδη)


ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΜΙΝΩΣ (ΜΙΝΩΙΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΙ)

Τα αλλα δυο πλοία που εξηπηρέτησαν την Κρήτη, με το σινιάλο του Ευθυμιάδη, ηταν το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ex-MARIA GORTHON και ΣΟΦΙΑ ex-SOYA BIRGITTA.

----------


## vassilisman

H "katagwgi" toy apotanker fainetai sti thesi toy foygaroy. i apostasi metaxy aytoy kai tis gefyras einai xaraktiristiki se tetoia ploia. Xwris syto na simai nei tipota gia tin symperifora toys sti thalassa

----------


## xara

> H "katagwgi" toy apotanker fainetai sti thesi toy foygaroy. i apostasi metaxy aytoy kai tis gefyras einai xaraktiristiki se tetoia ploia. Xwris syto na simai nei tipota gia tin symperifora toys sti thalassa


Πολύ καλή, άριστη, συμπεριφορά. Δεν υπήρχαν απαγορευτικά τότε. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα, η αργή ταχύτητα (12 ώρες Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο) και η αδυναμία  αυτόνομης μανούβρας, που πάντα γινότανε με βοήθεια ρυμουλκού. Ίσως επειδή ήταν μονοπρόπελο.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ σε μία αναχώρηση του απο τον Πειραιά στης 23/08/1982
Picture 006.jpg
Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

----------


## Apostolos

Βρήκα μία Post card του στον νετ και είπα να την μοιραστούμε...
6b8vt3d.jpg

----------


## xara

Ωραία φωτο, όπως βέβαια και όλες οι άλλες.
Ξεκινώντας με το καράβι αυτό, δημιουργήθηκε μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες ναυτικές δυνάμεις της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας της χώρας μας: Η *ΜΙΝΟΑΝ LINES*

----------


## Νaval22

Πέρα απο το ότι αυτά τα πλοία έστησαν τις πρώην εταιρείες λαικής βάσης δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε να τους αναγνωρίσουμε άλλα θετικά,ίσως κάποιοι διαφωνίσουν μαζί μου,αλλά συγκρινοντάς με το σήμερα ταξίδια με μετασκευασμένα γκαζάδικα η τάνκερ που έγιναν επιβατηγά-οχηματογωγά κάτω απο ανεξερεύνητες συνθήκες θα ήταν ίσως και επικίνδυνα

----------


## dimitris!

Αυτό το πλοίο  είχε κανονικό γκαράζ???

----------


## xara

Τί εννοείς κανονικο;

----------


## Apostolos

> Αυτό το πλοίο  είχε κανονικό γκαράζ???


 Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο δεν έχω δει ποτέ, ακόμα και σε φωτογραφίες, πώς ήταν ένα γκαράζ μετασκευασμένου γκαζάδικου σε οχηματαγωγό. Όμως από περιγραφές αναφέρεται ότι ήταν όπως ένα σημερινό πλοίο, αφού είχαν κόψει τις εσωτερικές φρικτές δημιουργώντας ένα αχανές γκαράζ. Τώρα εγώ έχω την απόρροια πώς από άποψης αντοχής αυτά τα πλοία ήταν ασφαλή!

----------


## nautikos

> αφού είχαν κόψει τις εσωτερικές φρικτές


Ε οχι Αποστολε, δεν ειναι και τοσο _φρικτές_ οι *φρακτές*.

----------


## Apostolos

> Ε οχι Αποστολε, δεν ειναι και τοσο _φρικτές_ οι *φρακτές*.


Λάθος μην βαράτε!

----------


## nautikos

Ε οχι και βαραμε, απλα διορθωνουμε.

----------


## kalypso

και μία παλιά καρτ ποστάλ!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ οι τελευταίες πράξεις της ζωής του πλοίου...
Ξέρει κάποιος το πώς το πλοίο μπατάρισε???

minos.jpg

----------


## xara

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, λόγω κάποιων εργασιών που γινόντουσαν

----------


## Ellinis

Aν και δεν εχω κάποια γραπτή αναφορά σε αυτό το ατύχημα, αν θυμάμαι καλά το πλοίο χτύπησε στο λιμενοβραχίονα του Πειραιά, εβαλε νερά και πήρε κλίση. Πρέπει να ήταν γύρω στο 84/85.

Αυτό το συμβάν καθώρισε ή επίσπευσε το τέλος του αφού σύντομα μετά πήγε για σκράπ.

----------


## esperos

15  Φεβρουαρίου  1983  στην  Ακτή  Ξαβερίου  μετά  από  ετήσιο  σερβέυ  στο  Πέραμα  και  δοκιμαστικό. Είχε  γίνει  αντικατάσταση  παλαιών  λαμαρινών  στην  δεξιά  πλευρά  και  η  Επιθεώρηση  ήθελε  να  τις  τεστάρει.  Κατά  το  σαβούρωμα,  επειδή  οι  δεξαμενές  επικοινωνούσαν  μεταξύ  τους,  το  νερό  διέρευσε  προς  την  δεξιά  πλευρά  και  έτσι  το  καράβι  πήρε  κλίση  18,5  μοίρες.  Αυτά  από  τον  καπετάνιο  του.

----------


## Καπτακώστας

> Αυτό το πλοίο  είχε κανονικό γκαράζ???


Όπως σε πολλά παλιά και μετασκευασμένα, αλλά και στα θρυλικά Mediterranean Sky και Sea του Καραγιώργη, το γκαράζ είχε μόνο πλευρικές πόρτες, όχι πρυμιά. 
Η πρύμη των περισσότερων φορτηγών και δεξεμενόπλοιων φιλοξενεί χώρους πληρώματος και μηχανοστάσιο, άρα μάλλον δεν πολυαλλάζει σε μια μετασκευή.Τα αμπάρια για το φορτίο ή οι δεξαμενές, που γίνονται μετά γκαράζ κλπ., βρίσκονται στη μέση και πλώρα.
Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με!
Κ.

----------


## kastro

Μου είπε γνωστός μου που έχει ταξιδέψει πολλές φόρες με το Μίνως ότι τα πρώτα χρόνια τα αυτοκίνητα τα δένανε με σχοινιά και τα ανέβαζε γερανός στην πλώρη και εκεί βρίσκανε μία ράμπα που τα κατέβαζε στο γκαράζ.Αργότερα του βάλανε πλωρινό καταπέλτη;

----------


## xara

Σωστά.
Στην πλώρη συνέχισαν να φορτώνουν αυτοκίνητα (ΙΧ), όλη την εποχή Ευθυμιάδη, όπως και στο ΣΟΦΙΑ φυσικά.

----------


## esperos

Kastro,  το  ΜΙΝΩΣ  το  1984

MINOS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Τα Μίνως και Κυδών πότε δυαλίθηκαν;


Και μετά από την υπέροχη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο έσπερος, ας δούμε και μια σπάνια φωτογραφία του ΜΙΝΩΣ να περιμένει στα διαλυτήρια του Sveti Kajo στην τότε Γιουγκοσλαβία.
Mέχρι το τέλος το πλοίο διατήρησε την αρχοντιά του, έφτασε στους διαλυτές χωρίς ίχνος σκουριάς στο σκαρί του.

MINOS1952 at Sveti Kajo.jpg 
Την είχαν ανεβάσει πριν καιρό στο site Riversea

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω. Στο Fakta, αναγραφει οτι εκανε και Πειραια-Χανια. Αληθευει αυτο?

----------


## vinman

> Να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω. Στο Fakta, αναγραφει οτι εκανε και Πειραια-Χανια. Αληθευει αυτο?


Ναι,έκανε δρομολόγια στα Χανιά,όταν Ηράκλειο πήγαιναν τα Αριάδνη και Κνωσσός... :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ναι,έκανε δρομολόγια στα Χανιά,όταν Ηράκλειο πήγαιναν τα Αριάδνη και Κνωσσός...


Δηλαδη 1978-1980?

----------


## vinman

> Δηλαδη 1978-1980?


1978-1984...
Μετά ήρθε το Φαιστός,δίπλωσε το Κνωσσός στο Ηράκλειο και το Αριάδνη πήγε Χανιά... :Wink:

----------


## xara

> Να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω. Στο Fakta, αναγραφει οτι εκανε και Πειραια-Χανια. Αληθευει αυτο?


Επι Ευθυμιάδη, έκανε και Χανιά, καθώς επίσης και Πειραιά-Χανιά-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## heraklion

Όυαν αγοράστηκε το ΚΝΟΣΣΟΣ οι μινωικές το είχανε βάλει στα Χανιά.Στην συνέχεια όταν πουλήθηκε βάλανε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.

----------


## hadi

Εχω ταξιδεψει για Ηράκλειο πολλές φορές τόσο με το Μινως όσο και με το Σοφία . Ηταν πλοία που κάνανε το ταξίδι Πειραιας Ηράκλειο σε 14 ώρες.
Αν θυμαμαι καλά χρησιμοποιούσαν το γερανό της πλώρης για να ανεβάζουν αυτοκίνητα στο κατάστρωμα όταν δεν χώραγαν στο γκαράζ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Mίνως πρώην Δ/Ξ Soya Margareta . Αγοράστηκε το 1964 από τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη. Πρώτος κατάπλους στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου του 1964. Μετασκευάστηκε σε F/B και τον Ιούλιο του 1965 ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο. Στα μέσα του 1974 το αγόρασαν οι Μινωικές γραμμές και συνέχισε να συνδέει τον Πειραιά με τη Μεγαλόνησο.
Το 1984 πουλήθηκε για παλιοσίδερα στη Γιουγκοσλαβία.
minos eythym.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του Μίνως.
minos minoan lines.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Apollon, συνέχιζε να μας εντυπωσιάζεις, τέτοιο υλικό είναι πολύ σπάνιο στις μέρες μας.  :Cool:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The schedule of _Efthemiades Line_ on March 11, 1967

19670311 Efth.jpg

----------


## crow

Aς παρουμε και μια πιο κοντινη γευση απο τα καταστρωματα του ιστορικου αυτου βαποριου.

minos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aς παρουμε και μια πιο κοντινη γευση απο τα καταστρωματα του ιστορικου αυτου βαποριου.


Φιλε Crow πολυ ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου !!!!!

----------


## gtogias

> Εδώ οι τελευταίες πράξεις της ζωής του πλοίου...
> Ξέρει κάποιος το πώς το πλοίο μπατάρισε???minos.jpg


Σε συνέχεια των απαντήσεων από τους φίλους esperos και Ellinis και το σχετικό δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα Ριζοσπάστης της 16ης Φεβρουαρίου 1983 (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης της Ελλάδος). Φυσικά η εφημερίδα εστιάζει την προσοχή της στην ανθρώπινη/εργατική διάσταση:

1983 02 16 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 9.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια των πλοιων *Μινως* και *Φαιστος* στις 14 Αυγουστου 1965

19650814 Minos Faistos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Μινως* απο ενα μικρο βιντεο επικαιρων.

Οι Αθηναίοι εγκαταλείπουν με κάθε μεταφορικό μέσο την πρωτεύουσα προκειμένου να γιορτάσουν το Πάσχα στην επαρχία και οι κεντρικοί δρόμοι της Αθήνας παραμένουν άδειοι.

12/5/1975

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1217&thid=2784

10.jpg 14.jpg 22.jpg 25.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 7ης Νοεμβριου 1965...   
Το αρθρο "κομιζει γλαυκαν Αθηνησι" ...  Φυσικα a posteriori ολα ειναι προφανη

19651107 Oxhm1.jpg
19651107 Oxhm2.jpg
19651107 Oxhm3.jpg

----------


## zerkon

Αν θυμαμαι καλα την ιδια εποχη με το ΜΙΝΩΣ υπηρχε και ενα αλλο ιδιο πλοίο , το ΕΛΕΑΝΑ. Ταξιδευε για Ιταλια και αν θυμαμαι καλα σε καποιο ταξιδι πηρε φωτια. Προκειται για το ιδιο πλοιο η αλλο διδυμο η παρομοιο ? 
Εχω μια αναμνηση απο ταξιδι με το ΜΙΝΩΣ οτι εΙχε μια αναγλυφη επιγραφη κατω απο την γεφυρα με το ονομα "ΕΛΕΑΝΑ" !

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε zerkon το πλοιο που εννοεις ειναι ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Chris_Chania

μια φωτό που βρήκα τυχαία στο Ιντερνετ απο το Μινως....

Πηγή: http://delamarylosbarcos.wordpress.com

----------


## Ellinis

> μια φωτό που βρήκα τυχαία στο Ιντερνετ απο το Μινως....
> 
> Πηγή: http://delamarylosbarcos.wordpress.com


Eίναι του νοτιοαφρικανού καραβολάτρη T.Jones, και μπορείς να τη δεις καλύτερα στο Σουδό. Από τις λίγες έχρωμες φωτο του πλοίου επί Ευθημιάδη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Ellinis,με τα σινιάλα του Ευθυμιάδη!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17171
>  (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


*Μινως* στο Ηρακλειο
Απο ντοκυμανταιρ του 1970

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...481&thid=14153
Το αρχειακο υλικο ειναι απο τις συλλογες του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου.

IMG_2382.JPGIMG_2381.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφο το βιντεο! στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου ειναι το _Σοφια_ του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη και το _Οριον_ του  Καβουνιδη
Φιλε Nicholas ευχαριστουμε για ολα   οσα μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Minos 1964

http://cgi.ebay.com/GREECE-CRETE-MIN...item35ae2fdf17

----------


## Ellinis

Από το "Λεύκωμα Εμπορικής Ναυτιλία", μια φωτογραφία με το ΜΙΝΩΣ να έχει δέσει με την πλώρη.
'Ηταν το μόνο από τα μετασκευασμένα γκαζάδικα του Ευθημιάδη που συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει και τη δεκαετία του '80 αλλά η άφιξη των ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ και ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ το έθεσε στο περιθώριο.

minos2.jpg

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Τροποποιήσεις δρομολογίων των Κρητικών πλοίων του Ευθυμιάδη, 
με το* ''Μίνως''* να δένει εκτάκτως καί ¶γιο Νικόλαο. (Εφημ. Εθνική 30/9/1965)

MINOS 1965.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΙΝΩΣ σε μια ομορφη φωτογραφια     στο shipspotting  απο τον Chris Howell 

_http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1748771

----------


## despo

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες απο τους φίλους TSS Apollon και henry Casciaro.

----------


## Ellinis

> _Το ΜΙΝΩΣ σε μια ομορφη φωτογραφια     στο shipspotting  απο τον Chris Howell 
> 
> _http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1748771


Μέσα από το φακό του βετεράνου καραβολάτρη και καλού φίλου Trevor Jones.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

minos.jpgΣτην αρχή όταν το αγόρασαν οι Μινωικές,έγραφε στις πάντες φαρδιά-πλατειά κ ελληνικότατα MINΩΙΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΙ. Τώρα με την ξενομανία που υπάρχει,άντε να δεις ελληνική επιγραφή στα βαπόρια.
Μερικές φορές όπως εδώ έπεφτε στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα αντί στου Τζελέπη.

----------


## Maiandros

> minos.jpgΣτην αρχή όταν το αγόρασαν οι Μινωικές,έγραφε στις πάντες φαρδιά-πλατειά κ ελληνικότατα MINΩΙΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΙ. Τώρα με την ξενομανία που υπάρχει,άντε να δεις ελληνική επιγραφή στα βαπόρια.
> Μερικές φορές όπως εδώ έπεφτε στον Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα αντί στου Τζελέπη.


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ για την ξενομανία...εδώ θεωρείται πλέον της μόδας να μιλάμε Ελληνικά αναμεμειγμένα με Αμερικάνικα, να χρησιμοποιούμε ξενικές λέξεις αντί για Ελληνικές! πάει το "ιδέα" για πολλούς, έγινε "concept"..... Μικρός είχα μπει στο γκαράζ του ΜΙΝΩΣ ('75-'76) και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η τεράστια προπέλα που υπήρχε τοποθετημένη όρθια δίπλα στην γκαραζόπορτα! Το προτιμούσα πάντως έτσι όπως είναι στην φωτογραφία παρά με τα γράμματα στις πλευρές του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Maiandros όντως τα γράμματα στις πάντες ήταν "ξύλινα". Θα έχεις δει ίσως εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι είμαι κατά της ξενομανίας.΄Ωρες-ώρες λέω καλά έκαναν οι Ρώσοι κ έγραφαν πλώρα πρύμα το όνομα στα ρώσικα κ μόνο πάνω από την γέφυρα στα αγγλικά.Καταντήσαμε να γράφουν πολλοί δικοί μας  αγγλικά στη πρύμη το όνομα κ λιμένα νηολογίου,Piraeus...
To πρόβλημα της γλώσσας είναι γενικότερο αλλά θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

minos a.jpgΚαλοκαιρινός απόπλους του πλοίου κ...θαυμάστε την μανούβρα μιάς κ ήταν μονοπρόπελο.Έχει προηγηθεί βοήθεια από Ρ/Κ,πρώτα από την πρύμη γιά να ξεκολλήσει από τον ντόκο κ μετά στην πλώρη γιά να γυρίσει!
Στο βάθος ένα τζενεραλάδικο του Ευγενίδη, φίλε idrohoos πρέπει να ήταν παλιότερα από τον καιρό που ήσουν στην ιστορική αυτή εταιρεία γιά την οποία είχαμε ανοίξει θέμα αλλά χάθηκαν τότε με το πρόβλημα του nautilia.

----------


## idrohoos

> minos a.jpgΚαλοκαιρινός απόπλους του πλοίου κ...θαυμάστε την μανούβρα μιάς κ ήταν μονοπρόπελο.Έχει προηγηθεί βοήθεια από Ρ/Κ,πρώτα από την πρύμη γιά να ξεκολλήσει από τον ντόκο κ μετά στην πλώρη γιά να γυρίσει!
> Στο βάθος ένα τζενεραλάδικο του Ευγενίδη, φίλε idrohoos πρέπει να ήταν παλιότερα από τον καιρό που ήσουν στην ιστορική αυτή εταιρεία γιά την οποία είχαμε ανοίξει θέμα αλλά χάθηκαν τότε με το πρόβλημα του nautilia.


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ τό φ/γ τού Ευγενίδη είναι τό APOLLONIA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ τό φ/γ τού Ευγενίδη είναι τό APOLLONIA.


Eυχαριστώ, είχε κάποια παρόμοια με αμπάρι ανάμεσα γέφυρα κ τσιμινιέρα. Θυμάμαι κ το ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ, KYΘΗΡΑ ίσως...
Αν γινόταν να βρίσκαμε όλο τον στόλο της εταιρείας θα ήταν ωραίο θεματάκι!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MINOS b.jpg Στην αναχώρηση ένα Ρ/Κ της κοινοπραξίας έπαιρνε κάβο από την πρύμη γιά να το ξεκολλήσει. Στη συνέχεια πήγαινε πλώρα κ βογάριζε γιά να το βοηθήσει να γυρίσει...
Στο βάθος αριστερά το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ βιράρει κ δεξιά στα Λεμονάδικα το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> MINOS b.jpg Στην αναχώρηση ένα Ρ/Κ της κοινοπραξίας έπαιρνε κάβο από την πρύμη γιά να το ξεκολλήσει. Στη συνέχεια πήγαινε πλώρα κ βογάριζε γιά να το βοηθήσει να γυρίσει...
> Στο βάθος αριστερά το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ βιράρει κ δεξιά στα Λεμονάδικα το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.


Όπως γινόταν και με το επίσης μονοπρόπελο ΚΥΔΩΝ που χρειαζόταν επίσης ρυμουλκό μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Διάβαζα τελευταία τις αναμνήσεις του καπτα-Σαριδάκη για το πως γύριζε ο ΚΥΔΩΝ μέσα στο λιμάνι κατά τον απόπλου του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως γινόταν και με το επίσης μονοπρόπελο ΚΥΔΩΝ που χρειαζόταν επίσης ρυμουλκό μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Διάβαζα τελευταία τις αναμνήσεις του καπτα-Σαριδάκη για το πως γύριζε ο ΚΥΔΩΝ μέσα στο λιμάνι κατά τον απόπλου του.


Eννοείται ότι αυτό γινόταν με όλα τα μετασκευασμένα από γκαζάδικα ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Απλώς φίλε TSS QAM αυτά τα γράφω γιά τους νεότερους φίλους  γιά τους οποίους όλα αυτά σήμερα φαίνονται περίεργα.

----------


## Takerman

Minos-03.jpg
Μια ακόμη....

Source: www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Minos-03.jpg
> Μια ακόμη....


 Εντυπωσιακή φωτό με την χαρακτηριστική γέφυρα που είχαν κάποτε τα σκανδιναβικά πλοία,η ξυλεία ήταν άφθονη στην περιοχή. Το πανί με το όνομα στην σκάλα ήταν μπλε κ τους είχε μείνει από την εποχή του Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Το *''Μίνως''* στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου κατα τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60.

Μινως.jpg

----------


## renetoes

*Στο Ηράκλειο, δεκαετία του '80.

20151106_183044.jpg*

----------


## BOBKING

> *Στο Ηράκλειο, δεκαετία του '80.
> 
> 20151106_183044.jpg*


Λοιπών αυτή η φωτογραφία πρέπει να ανήκει στο φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1980 αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου 
,γιατί το Μινώς δρομολογήθηκε στα Χανιά το 1981 και ορίστε η απόδειξη 
49893fbbf56d4c5a9d699c61d249a0bb.png

----------


## renetoes

> Λοιπών αυτή η φωτογραφία πρέπει να ανήκει στο φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1980 αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου 
> ,γιατί το Μινώς δρομολογήθηκε στα Χανιά το 1981 και ορίστε η απόδειξη 
> 49893fbbf56d4c5a9d699c61d249a0bb.png


Εννοείται πως ανήκει στο φυλλάδιο που αναφέρατε!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια ανακοινωση για το φερρυ μπωτ *ΜΙΝΩΣ* απο την Αλλαγη του Ηρακλειου
1 Ιουλιου 1965.

19650701 Minos Allagh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΙΝΩΣ πίσω από τα υπόστεγα του Τζελέπη, σε φωτογραφία των αδελφών Braun του Historical S/S Society

MINOS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ζωντανη και πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## Μιχάλης56

> Aς παρουμε και μια πιο κοντινη γευση απο τα καταστρωματα του ιστορικου αυτου βαποριου.
> 
> minos.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Διακρίνεται πίσω από το Μινως ένα από τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ που ταξίδευαν τότε στο Ηράκλειο (Candia ή Ρέθυμνο).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MINOS e.jpgMINOS b.jpgMINOS a.jpg
Σελίδα fb  Efthymiadis Lines

H No2 με τη πρώτη φορεσιά των Μινωικών με την επιγραφή στα ελληνικά.
Στη Νο3 απόπλους από το Ηράκλειο ;

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΙΝΩΣ αρόδο στον Άγιο Νικόλαο μεταφέροντας ψηφοφόρους για τις εκλογές του Νοεμβρίου του 1974 προφανώς. Το πλοίο είχε περάσει ήδη στις Μινωικές από το καλοκαίρι του '74 αλλά εδώ βλέπουμε οτι δεν είχαν μπει ακόμη τα σινιάλα τους. Από την ομάδα του ΦΒ_ Παλιές φωτογραφίες στον Δήμο Αγίου Νικολάου .Old photos  of Agios Nikolaos

ag nicolaos.jpg_

_ag nicolaos ζ.jpg_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ό,τι είδα οι φωτογραφίες είναι προδικτατορικά, και δείχνουθν επίσκεψη του Γεωργίου Παπανδρέου. Οπότε στο πανό κατω δεξιά στην πρώτη φωτογρφία που γράφει "Η ΚΡΗΤΗ ΘΑ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΕΙΘ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΔΟΤΕΣ" μάλλον εννοεί του Αποστάτες πότε ακριβώς δεν ξέρω στην ομαδα στο φέισμπουκ λένε 1965 αλλού 1966. 

Σίγουρα δειχενι το Μίνως όταν ακόμα ανήκε στοιν Ευθυμιάδη.

----------

